
Yale Students Demand Resignations from Faculty Members Over Halloween Email - randomname2
https://www.thefire.org/yale-students-demand-resignations-from-faculty-members-over-halloween-email/
======
eximius
Some telling quotes:

"...one student who, in a Yale Herald piece published today, criticized the
invitation and argued that Nicholas Christakis “needs to stop instigating more
debate.”"

“So, my question is: are you going to say that? Or not?” she asked. “Cause
then, I could just leave if you’re not gonna say that.” - Not particularly
telling, but I find the sheer lack of expressiveness amusing.

""" “As your position as master, it is your job to create a place of comfort
and home for the students that live in Silliman,” one student says. “You have
not done that. By sending out that email, that goes against your position as
master. Do you understand that?”

When Christakis disagreed, the student proceeded to yell at him.

“Who the fuck hired you?” she asked, arguing that Christakis should “step
down” because being master is “not about creating an intellectual space,” but
rather “creating a home.” """

The ignorance is strong at Yale, apparently.

------
whitehat2k9
The student who used profanities and obscenities should be immediately
expelled and charged with disorderly conduct. Indeed, conduct unbecoming of a
college student, at an Ivy League university no less.

------
medymed
Recipe for dealing with cultural conflicts at Yale: 1\. Express indignation
2\. Convene a committee 3\. Produce a report recommending hiring new
administrator for diversity/cultural-somethingness 4\. Hire administrator

It will happen...just wait for it...

